# Pooping Constantly!!!



## i<3hedgies (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi, my hedgehog, Hachi is little over a year old and he poops A LOT! Whenever i take him out he poops and pees at least once! is this normal? Cani prevent it? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Please answer the following questions:

What is the food you are giving you hedgehog? (Please provide the full name of the product)

Are you getting him out immediately when he wakes up or waking him up without allowing them to eat, drink and poop?

When they do pee or poop do you immediately put them back in their cage?


----------



## Roadroller (Jul 17, 2011)

Most of the time the crappier the food, the more poop. The higher quality the food, the better. It means a happy hedgie, and a happy you (less poop!)


----------



## i<3hedgies (Apr 25, 2010)

TWCOGAR said:


> Please answer the following questions:
> 
> What is the food you are giving you hedgehog? (Please provide the full name of the product)
> 
> ...


I give him Vita Exotics Hedgehog formula

I usually get him out immediately

Yes, i usually will put him back in his age


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

i<3hedgies said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > Please answer the following questions:
> ...


That's a decent commercial hedgehog food though 37% protein is a bit high IMO. the wheat in it is no good wheat and grains cannot be digested by hedgehogs and that can help lead to extra poop. I would add a high quality cat food that's around 32% Protein and 12-15% fat. Find something that has meat listed and no corn or grain these are junk food that will just be pooped out (the change may have a temporary effect of potent poops)

Lots of Poop though normally means there is a bunch of junk in the food which their body doesn't need and thus it becomes waste, it might be good to try to ween her away from it but it isn't' a bad hedgehog food, although even the good ones I have seen proper post problems later on of having it as their diet main supplement.

you can find a lot on good food in our diet forum 

Let you hedgehog explore when they wake up, eat, drink and poop/pee. They just woke up their going to have to take care of business.

This is somethign to consider with taking them out during regular sleeping hours too having their litter box around so you can move them to their litter box outside the cage can help them realize no matter where they are to do the business in that area/box.

Don't put him back in the cage. He may even be pooping/peeing on you because he knows it means you'll leave him alone and in his cage  Think of it as a naughty child getting there way 

I hope this was helpful

Do you feed your hedgehog any treats? insects, cat treats, etc?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Check out this thread, please

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=10929

You need to give your hedgehog a variety of food. I really highly doubt all of his nutritional needs are being met by one cruddy commercial hedgehog food. Here is a link to a list of cat foods. The ones in green are OK to feed your hedgie.

http://hedgehogcentral.com/CatFoodChart6.html

Crappy food = More crap :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I<3hedgies, I'm kind of wondering why you switched Hachi from cat food to hedgehog food? Just curious about your reasoning behind the switch


----------

